# Volume to Weight conversions



## curlysue (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello everyone...

New here, hope you all don't mind the question.

I'd like to print a volume to weight conversion chart to hang in my kitchen since I can't seem to memorize even my basic ingredients. The problem I'm having is that different sources give different information.

For example, this website (as someone here posted in another thread):
http://www.culinarycafe.com/UK_US.html
It says regular granulated sugar weighs 7oz.

However, this site:
http://www.fareshare.net/conversions...to-weight.html
It says sugar weighs 8oz.

1oz of sugar is a big difference in my opinion, especially if you're going to be multiplying the recipe. Does anyone know of a "definitive" source for this information? Can anyone explain why there might be such a range of information?

Thanks!


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Re the imperial/metric conversion equivalency for granulated sugar: The 7 oz. figure is closer to the accurate figure than is 8 oz. Actually, 6¾ oz. is probably the generally accepted precise number. The moisture content of the sugar, as well as the relative accuracy of your measure cups & scales, also factor in significantly when determining accuracy.

For many years, I have referred - both in the workplace and at home - to photocopies of charts that were printed in _Julia Child's Menu Cookbook_ (1991 ed.). I have no recollection of disappointment in the categorical listings provided for 'Inches to Centimeters' / 'Ounces to Grams' / 'Pounds to Grams and Kilograms'/ 'Flour & Sugar Measurements' / 'Liquid Measure Conversions' / 'Temperatures'

Another resource I've used is found in the appendices to a textbook from the program I studied for a diploma in Hospitality Management, viz., _Purchasing for Food Service Managers_. With that in mind, I recommend that you access up-to-date textbooks for dependable references.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Another reason for the discrepancy may be that British sugar crystals are bigger that those in US granulated sugar. The smaller crystals will be more densly packed in any given measure and therefore weigh more.

Jock


----------

